# MTB und BMX Street Contest in Bingen | Samstag 19.9.



## RipItKaputt (17. September 2009)

Hey Leute!
Wir starten hier jetzt am Samstag den 19.9. einen Street Contest für MTB und BMX.

Also Hinkommen und Kohle abstauben! Der Sponsor ist ne Bank 







Das Ganze findet statt in Bingen auf dem Skatepark der ehemaligen Landesgartenschau, heute "Park am Mäusturm" http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UT...d=107470086300332063117.000473c6e94f9262313a7


----------

